# Dying hair extensions.



## Sirithlonn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

So I have these clip in extensions for awhile... and I was wondering, if anyone else has them, if say you wanna dye your hair quite a few shades lighter, do you bring in the extensions with you into the hair salon? I'm not sure what else to do because the shade I'm considering isn't exactly the basic blonde or brown so it might be quite difficult to match.


----------



## jewele (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm wearing some for my wedding and my stylist referred me to a lady there who wears them all the time. I said they might have to be colored to match my hair and she said to bring them on in, you can do anything with them as long as it's human hair. So take them in, hopefully there is somebody who wears them at your salon.


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you so much. I was worried about that since they would be hard to match with all the highlights, lowlights etc.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2009)

If they're human hair than they can be easily coloured to match your new hair colour, just ring up and ask if it's ok for you to bring your extenstions with you on your next colour appointment. You will probably incur an extra charge for colouring them, but if it means your colour will match, it's worth it.


----------

